# Eating for size



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thought i would post a good article Ive read a few times been posted before on here but thought would post for some of the new guys on here i read every day on 1.5-3g cycle who arent eating enough to feed a baby and dont look like they even train

Not aimed at anybody, but lately been amazed at how many people think more drugs are the key to progress when they dont even eat the nutrients to utilize all the PED's there using or even the mass to accompany it, I know alot dont like the bulky, watery fat look but use next to no gear and stop yourself burning out with huge cycle and diet off the crap when ready

I recently did 8 months of cruise and blast, my best growth was on 600mg of test but smashing cals and protein till i was nearly sick, strength was through the roof, yes im high fat and water but gains were coming every day in gym and weight

I know some very big guys ( some competing in bodybuilding, others powerlifting and strongman) and I know they use half the amount sof some newbies but force feed them selves 6-8 massive meals day in day out EVERY DAY, and they will vouch how crucial the food is and that juice is the icing on the cake so to speak

http://www.fitnessandpower.com/nutrition/309-eating-for-size


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

read this later ..bump


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good post rick , off to shoot my 6 g of test 1g of tren 8 million dbol and do some bicep curls back in a it 

diet is 80% of it and most people blame genetics not the lack of food .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:



> good post rick , off to shoot my 6 g of test 1g of tren 8 million dbol and do some bicep curls back in a it
> 
> diet is 80% of it and most people blame genetics not the lack of food .


I know mate

people say there hardgainers and theyve got there diet nailed then when ask them to post diet is shocking


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> I know mate
> 
> people say there hardgainers and theyve got there diet nailed then when ask them to post diet is shocking


exactly .

i was just over 11 stone 3 years ago im now 18stone all through eating and thats always been the hardest bit of training .

i know you have made similar gains skinny fcuker to beast


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

good post and totaly agree, although its good to eat alot you can still gain good lean weight by choosing the quality of the food you eat but i presume you ment that in your post.

I also think ppl put toomuch faith in protein drinks, there good as supplements but the diet should fundamentaly be whole food meat sorces ect imo


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> good post and totaly agree, although its good to eat alot you can still gain good lean weight by choosing the quality of the food you eat but i presume you ment that in your post.
> 
> I also think ppl put toomuch faith in protein drinks, there good as supplements but the diet should fundamentaly be whole food meat sorces ect imo


deffo mate good food and fck loads of it

alot of you may remember jordan peter who used to post here, was junior bodybuilder went form good physique to pro level size

this is a link to his journal and current diet on TM

Food wise- training day

M1- 150g bowl of oats with 200g grapes, 2 whole omega eggs plus 4 whites with 250g of chicken in an omelette

M2- 400g sweet pot, 250g fillet steak, 2 boiled omega 3 eggs, veggies

M3- 150g oats blended with 100g whey

M4- pre during post wo- 175g carbs, 100g protien - all from karbolyn pepto pro and eaas - shake was fin during my last rest period before my final work set

M5- this is my super high carb meal- wed after legs I did this- 45mins after I started with 2 progen meal replacement shakes and 3 cnp oat bars as I walked out gym to tesco- I got a pack of grapes, strawberries and an innocent smoothie big carton and 2 packs of sushi. Smashed that lot whilst walkin to Nandos- then had half chicken 2 lots mash, spicy rice and 2 apple juices.

All eve was then 24g fats... 75p every 2 hours til bed....

http://testosteronemuscle.co.uk/training-logs-12/jordans-log-7669/index100.html

the guy is 23-24 260 pounds with abs, deads around 330, bench over 200, squat 300

and the man himself Dante Trudel...

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=dante+trudel&um=1&hl=en&client=safari&sa=N&rls=en&biw=1024&bih=639&tbm=isch&tbnid=XthoAXHdtPry_M:&imgrefurl=http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php%3Ft%3D117069541%26page%3D1&docid=KdrCEts-wo_zeM&imgurl=http://theswole.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/modified.gif&w=296&h=452&ei=7boTUPP1NqP80QWLpYBo&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=537&vpy=250&dur=3928&hovh=278&hovw=182&tx=131&ty=167&sig=100841648695616492148&page=1&tbnh=146&tbnw=96&start=0&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:0,i:104

if brutal strength and size is what you want this is the key and i know what i want


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

im glad u posted this rick, it kinda makes me feel better about aiming for 5000cals on this current cycle!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Couldn't agree more.

All this 'How much fat is in my Vit C tablets?' and Oh my God!! I ate a pie,' do my head in.

Eat as much as possible, train as hard as possible, get as big and as strong as possible.

Simple and effective


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> im glad u posted this rick, it kinda makes me feel better about aiming for 5000cals on this current cycle!


good man

Ive just come off cycle around 3 weeks ago no pct

some areas are still growing natty

will be perfecting my diet to a tee next cycle all clean foods but tonnes of it gear around 1g tops


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> All this 'How much fat is in my Vit C tablets?' and Oh my God!! I ate a pie,' do my head in.
> 
> ...


haha 

rick as long as you dont wear that silly hat dante has on you`ll look powerful


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> All this 'How much fat is in my Vit C tablets?' and Oh my God!! I ate a pie,' do my head in.
> 
> ...


I kow you agree mate

Newbies get some worked up making things complicated wanting to stay pretty and lean

lots of food and test+ insane growth, more food more growth IME


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> good man
> 
> Ive just come off cycle around 3 weeks ago no pct
> 
> ...


I say aiming for 5k, its been averaging more betwen 4 and 4.5k and around 400g protein. Definitely not easy, particularly when u have got yourself used to not eating half that much for so long


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> I kow you agree mate
> 
> Newbies get some worked up making things complicated wanting to stay pretty and lean
> 
> lots of food and test+ insane growth, more food more growth IME


Like you Rick, I've been off the aas nearly 5 weeks now and have still hit pbs on lifts. The 500g+ of protein and plenty of carbs and fats are doing their job, and setting me up nicely for my next cycle


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

huh nattys :blink:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

that guys huge, and a mental amount of food to boot! but your hundred percent right! so many people under eat and even under train to maximise gains from there AAS, its actually part of the reason i came off, if my diet isnt on point i dont feel like taking gear, just seems a waste, but back on august 20th baby, full diet nailed:rockon:


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

will read this later


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

great article


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

If aiming for 5k calories a day, say 400g protein so 1600 cals there so the remaining 3,400 how would you make these up in terms of carbs and fat roughly?


----------

